# Sling overhauls its TV-streaming app for iOS, adds Roku channel; Windows 8.1 app planned for Decembe



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Sling overhauls its TV-streaming app for iOS, adds Roku channel; Windows 8.1 app planned for December*

Sling only refreshes its TV-streaming set-top boxes once every few years, and indeed, the current models only came out 13 months ago. So, it's a bit early for new hardware, but the company has at least been busy making over its family of apps.

Today, Sling released an overhauled version of its iOS app (SlingPlayer 3.0), along with a brand new Sling channel for Roku players. Additionally, the company says it's coming out with a Windows 8.1 app, but that won't arrive until December.

Full Story Here


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just downloaded it and it's very nice. Looks like live sports scores, movie recommendations, the whole deal.


----------



## SandyG3 (Nov 29, 2002)

Hopefully the dish anywhere app will support this soon. I've been looking for a way to Sling content to a roku in another room from my VIP922!!!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

It has an upgraded version for Android too, which allows for Roku... 

If anyone cares.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I fooled around with both the iPad and iPhone app some last night. I do like the iPad app, it is laid out nicely and reminds me of the DirecTV and TiVo apps in that you now have a full guide and can change the channel from the app on your Slingbox and/or your TV. I plan to look at it further, it looks like they also enabled controls for NeoTV and other Slingplayer enabled devices.

Looking forward the way they laid out the app with Roku support would have to imagine Xbox or PS3/4 support could be in the future. Seems like the Roku app is much like the Xbox glass app.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

It would have been nice if they made the Roku channel standalone like the WD Live SMP channel. Having to stream FROM your phone/iPad is not what I was hoping for.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I agree. Nevertheless, one question--how does one use this? I launched the app from my Android phone, went to my Roku and selected the Slingplayer channel, but nothing. All I see is the menu telling me for more information, press, "OK," which launches a promotional video. How does one get the feed to run through the Roku?

The only thing I'm wondering might be the issue is that my Rokus (I have two--one in the living room and the other in the master BR) are both connected via ethernet cable, a hard-wired connection. If I have to disconnect this to use the wireless feature, forcing me to rely on my horrible UVerse Internet wireless service, I'm not going to be very happy!


----------



## andersj4 (Oct 31, 2007)

Did you check to make sure your Roku was supported? I played around for about a half hour, couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong, then came upon the list of supported devices here: http://support.slingbox.com/get/KB-2000582 and found that my Roku HD (2500X) won't be supported for a couple of weeks. Just a thought.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

There seems to be many issue with Slingbox and Roku's working correctly. My Roku LT shows it should be supported but as of yet no icon showing up. Both companies seem to be aware there is an issue and the Sling Support page on the Slingbox website has had close to 30 responses in the last two days. Hopefully things get worked out and they resolve the issue with Roku's. The new software otherwise is nicely done.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

andersj4 said:


> Did you check to make sure your Roku was supported? I played around for about a half hour, couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong, then came upon the list of supported devices here: http://support.slingbox.com/get/KB-2000582 and found that my Roku HD (2500X) won't be supported for a couple of weeks. Just a thought.


Yes, both my Rokus are supported.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I just played with the sling box Roku channel. 

It works okay but I agree with the others...I really wish I didn't have to use the iPhone or iPad to launch it. 

It is kind of like airplay. Open the channel on Roku, connect to sling box on iPhone and click the button on phone to change it from iPhone to Roku. 

Don't get me wrong...any added feature is nice to have. The Roku is in my spare room so I don't think I'll have guests using this much.


----------

